# IUI October / November 2017



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody have IUI during October and November 

Good luck xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi ladies,

All good after this mornings scan, follies growing nicely and not getting insanely big too quickly! Back in on Monday for another scan and bloods. Hope all is well with everyone else....its almost the weekend, woohoo!!


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone
Hope you've all moved over to this thread.
So sorry about BFN on official test date Matilda :-(
Welcome Starmaker. Sounds like you and your partner have had a tough time. I've had lots of odd side effects from the pessaries, but not constipation. Good that your scan was looking good 
I'm due to test on Tuesday. I purposely haven't bought any tests so I can't test early. 80 percent of me is sure it hasn't worked ... I just feel like my period is due ... but then some of the progesterone side effects are giving me a glimmer of hope that it might have. Xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so glad to see that you both have moved over to this thread. Would be so sad to lose our little group  

Daisy, it's such a good idea not to buy tests.   I still have hundreds left from the last round. Fingers crossed for Tuesday!!!

Starmaker, can you already estimate when you'll have the next IUI? Next week? 

AFM, I have my follicle scan on Tuesday to see if I can travel to Copenhagen again next week   Since I delayed my period with the pessaries I don't know what cycle day I am on and what to expect on Tuesday, but I hope that I'll be no further than day 12 follicle-size-wise. That would be awesome.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning guys,

Good luck for Tuesday Daisy, I’ve got everything crossed for you. We don’t keep tests in the house either, I think when you’re doing the medicated route there’s no point cos between the booster and pessaries, your body is all over the place anyway, so it’s best to hold off as long as possible and just hope the witch doesn’t appear! We have had a tough run, we started this whole process back in April 2015 and it’s really starting to get us down. After our last unmedicated IUI we considered jumping straight to IVF, but thought better of it and decided we really should take all the free treatment we’re entitled to (3x unmedicated IUI, 3x medicated and 2x IVF).

Phoenix - hope your scan goes well on Tuesday. DP stopped taking the pessaries the day her period came, I didn’t know they could actually delay your period! I don’t even know what size a follicle should be each day, the nurses told me yesterday that IUI really is a guessing game, and no two cycles are the same. I guess we’ll have a better idea on our scan on Monday morning if things are looking good to go next week, but we’ve got to prepare for the fact that even though everything looked good yesterday, that could have all changed by then. On our cancelled cycle we had a follicle grow 5mm overnight and that was without taking the menopur the day before, and on our last cycle a 13mm follicle appeared from nowhere on one of DPs ovaries that had only +’s on it two day before!! I think DP may respond really well to IVF! 😂


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Starmaker, I think I totally agree with your nurse about no two cycles being the same. My first cycle I triggered the follicle when it was 19 x 15 mm and had IUI 36 hours later, which resulted in a (short-lived) BFP.
On my second cycle they said that the 20x13 mm follicle was to small to trigger and we waited two more days and triggered when it was 24x15 mm. IUI was 24 hours later because they thought I might ovulate on my own before and that one was a BFN.

So I am hoping that on Tuesday my follicle are somewhere around 19x15 mm or smaller, so we can trigger and have 36 hours to get to Denmark. I have a huge exam Monday, so didn't go in for scans before and might have to miss the cycle if I ovulate before that.
That's why I took the pessaries 4 days longer than I was supposed to. The maturation of the follicles start upon the drop in progesterone that also starts the period. I hope it worked... but since I was spotting the whole time I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Seems wierd to be on page 1 when we'd got up to page 32 or something.
I hope Matilda, Tracey and JJJ come over to this thread.
Phoenix, best of luck in your exam and hoping that you don't ovulate before Tues .. are you doing a natural cycle?
Starmaker good luck to you and your partner, hope the follicles behave.
I haven't even looked into seeing whether I could get any funding as a single woman because I just assumed I couldn't... but you do hear of people who hVe... do you think it's worth looking into? I think only certain authorities even consider it.
Xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

I should probably add to that that I don't think even I think it's really right that a single woman with only the one person to bring up a child and with potentially no infertility except the lack of a man should be given funding when the NHS is struggling so much...and so many people are so ill....it's a tough one... but now I'm rapidly running out of my own money it would be nice!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Phoenix - Good luck with exam on Monday, talk about adding stress to an already very stressful situation! I hope your follies behave themselves too, the extra pessaries have done the trick with timings etc, and you get to do your IUI this month.

Daisy - I don’t see why you shouldn’t be entitled to free assistance from the NHS, I’m assuming you pay into the system, so why the hell not! You could go through the rest of your life needing no ops, long term medication etc, so you should get something back. You shouldn’t be penalised just because you decided to do this journey on your own. We’re in Scotland and thankfully our Government manages our NHS much better than down south. They even extended the number of tries of IVF from two to three recently for new referrals, and every baby born from August this year also receives a baby box...maybe you should move up here! 😂


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Phoenix
Good luck with your exam, thinking of you.

Starmaker and partner, hope your follicles growing as wanted.
My bro lives in Scotland, their baby due soon... they've told me about baby box.

Matilda, Tracey, JJJ... where are youuuuuuuuuu?

This time tomorrow I'll know .... agghhhhh
Having been convinced it hasn't worked for ages, but last few days I've been regaining hope.  I don't feel like my period is about to start.
Feel really nervous and having little tiny waves of nausea ...but I could well be imagining that..  could just be nerves.. you know when you think about something huge/scary and your stomach kind of flips around like sea waves inside you.  Xxx


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Its been a while since ive last been on here - Starmaker knows me from a few months back  Hello again dear, i see you have had a run of bad luck, hopefully this is your month.

AFM, i was out of the country for a while so now that im back we can give it another shot this month, in about 2 weeks to be exact. Im still staying off all meds against the doctors orders 

this time around we plan on tracking ovulation with blood test because last time i am 99% sure i ovulated the day before IUI so dont want to make that mistake again.

I actually just had a HSG this morning, i read that the HSG test is being used as a fertility treatment in Australia. it basically flushes the tubes out getting rid of any debris which could hinder conception by blocking the egg travelling down the tubes. It was over in a few mins, not painful or expensive and the results were all clear which is a load off 

here is an some info on it https://www.adelaide.edu.au/news/news92362.html

Best of luck to all this cycle


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good to see you back again Emma, I've been thinking about you lots and was beginning to worry that you wouldn't return. I hope that lining of yours is behaving itself!! DP had a HSG two years ago as part of her NHS MOT before treatment could get started, they say you're really fertile for the 3 months afterwards, but when we got pregnant, it was almost exactly a year later that we had our first IUI. We were actually talking the other day about how we should maybe book to get it done again privately. Really hope this is your month too.  

Daisy - things are sounding promising at your end, do you think you'll manage to hold out until tomorrow before you test? 

Phoenix - hope the exam goes/went well and its one less thing to be worrying about and you can get back to concentrating on yourself.

AFM - we had our scan this morning and as expected things are up in the air, so we are on cancellation watch. The RHS had a 10mm and an 11mm and about 9+'s, and the LHS had a 12mm, a 13mm and 2+'s. We're booked in for another scan first thing tomorrow, but it may be game over by this afternoon if the bloods come back too high. I'm trying to remain positive, but DP is on the verge of going nuts. To top things off, she also got stung by a wasp while in the shower this morning!!


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Period starting so I tested to confirm; BFN.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh Daisy I’m so sorry to hear your news. I know there’s nothing I can say that will make you feel any better, but take some time for yourself and do all the bad stuff that you shouldn’t do when you’re normally trying. Hopefully you’ll be able to try again next month?xx


----------



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys thought Id lost you!!
Daisy am so sorry   what a bad lot it has been for us this month  
Sending you lots of love and to all the others too. Its not fair, it really isn't. 

I have my appt on Thursday so review my cycle and discuss what my consultant thinks about the whole thing - haven't seen him since before my treatment (though I am told he was overseeing in some way from a distance) so Ill be interested to hear his thoughts and to ask some questions.

Xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning all,

Just a quick update. Had our scan this morning and there's a 13mm and 15mm on both ovaries. We've been sent away with the HCG booster and are awaiting the blood results this afternoon, but we both think this cycle will be cancelled, again. If that's the case then maybe its time to start thinking about jumping to IVF, but the only problem with that is we'd be giving up our remaining two free shots at IUI. This journey is so frustrating.   

Good luck with your appointment on Thursday Jess, I hope the consultant will have some answers for you.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi All

Emma, I hope the flush out works.

Starmaker. Excuse my naivety but why would they cancel cycle when there are 2 follicles growing?

JJJ hope Thurs is useful.

Phoenix... what's the latest? How was Exam? scan?

AFM Very frustratingly before period even started I had pre period migraine closely followed by another one last night and today - prob didn't help that I cried on and off all night.. I went into sch and somehow got through the morn, but came home in too much pain to function at lunch. However, an hour and half sleep together with a proper migraine tablet ... since now I can take them as I'm not pregnant... I feel a fair bit better.  I thought it had totally gone until I stood up and head started pounding... so now lying again. 

I'm thinking of changing clinics. But I'm no where near as organised as most of you ladies.  I don't have records of dates I had treatments, follicle sizes or names or amounts of medication I've taken.  I really want to get these details from my clinic but I'm worried that they won't give me them. Any suggestions on how best to approach this or have any of you been in a similar situation? 

I still haven't told my family or close friends it hasn't worked.  I was too upset / migrainey to speak to any of them last night, and now just avoiding the issue.

Thanks xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Daisy, so sorry about the outcome of this cycle. Can't believe it didn't work for any of us.  
I think you should be able to get the test results and any documentation form your clinic, since you're basically a paying customer. In Germany we have the right to all of the test results.

Jess!!! So glad you're back and taking the next steps. Can't wait to hear about your appointment.

Starmaker, yes, please explain why they might cancel the cycle. What is the test for? Estrogen levels?

Emma, welcome back!

AFM, my exam went well and I'm finally free and ready to get my permanent/ tenured position. My scan showed a 17x19 mm follicle. Will go back on Thursday and hopefully trigger Thursday night and IUI on Saturday. But I will monitor with Ovulation tests as well.


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Ladies..

Hi Daisy.. I am so sorry to hear of your news. ... I've come to really like our little group but we havent had much luck.. bless us! Send an email to your clinic requesting everything, test results, copies of scans, medical notes outlining your treatment etc. I think you are doing the right thing re: contemplating moving.. have a look on the **** website for success rates for IUI / IVF at individual clinics xx

Hi Phoenix and Jess.. Hope you are both well 😚 

I dont really feel like I fit on this IUI thread anymore 🙁 I had my IVF introduction session earlier, I'll be on the short protocol starting next cycle all being well because of PCO and the risk of OHSS.

Hi starmaker and Emma 😁 xxxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Matilda

Good to hear from you. Hearing from you and JJJ is like having long lost friends return! I've missed you.

Why don't we start a new thread called moving from iui to ivf? Not that I know how to do that. Xx


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Reading back on my last post, I can see how I may have confused you guys!! We have 4 follicles, a 15&13mm on the left ovary and 15&13mm on the right ovary. They were worried that the 13’s could potentially contain an egg and that’s why they said we were borderline and we would have to wait for the blood results (estrogen levels). Bloods were 800 yesterday and had only climbed to 1200 today, so we are triggering in half an hour and will be in for our IUI on Thursday morning. During the cancelled cycle, DP’s E2 levels rocketed to around 2000, while they were ~1300 on the last cycle, so I guess the 13’s are empty?! Does any of that make any sense!?!? 😂 Delighted that we have a good follicle on each ovary so some of those wee swimmers aren’t wasted up one tube! Weird thing is that our OTD is likely to be the 27th, which is the day we found out we had lost our little boy last year. I don’t know if that’s a good or bad sign. 😔

Daisy - I agree with what the others have said, you are entitled to access your files, especially if you’ve paid for the treatment yourself. Defo have a look at success rates on the HFEA website for clinics in your area. Do you use the Fertility Friend app? I log all hospital appointments, drugs and doses, blood works, and follicle and lining sizes in there, it’s a great place to quickly compare and contrast your previous cycles.

Phoenix - glad to hear the exam went well, and it’s sounding like you have a great follicle growing there too, what drugs are you on or is it a natural cycle? Looks like we’ll be testing around the same time!

Matilda - good luck with your IVF, you’ve got a better chance of success than all of us lot at the minute! Hopefully we’ll hear some good news from you soon. 🤞🏻


----------



## Tracey1409 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry for the radio silence... We've had a sickness bug and then were away, keeping busy has definitely helped with energy levels and keeping positive!

Daisy I'm so sorry   like the other ladies say you can request your records from your clinic. We have done that with our hospital as I don't want to have to pay for tests we have already have done on the NHS. Will you look into IVF now do you think or give IUI another go? Whatever you decide I think it can be beneficial to take a month or so out to get your mind in order. Hope you're OK and the migraines ease for you.

Glad your appt went well Matilda, when will you start?

Good luck for your next cycle Phoenix, I'm keeping everything crossed this is the cycle for you and the timing works out well.

Jess hope you're feeling better now and that your appt this week gives you the information you need to go forward. Are you still thinking of egg donation? No doubt some big decisions and I know you have a lot on with teaching now.

Hi Starmaker and Emma, hope you are both well and that your upcoming cycles go well and hopefully this one isn't cancelled for you Starmaker as I know how it feels to literally watch every month pass by!

We have our appt at the end of this month to discuss IVF so like Matilda I feel a bit of a hanger on this group but you ladies have provided such wonderful support and I can't help but check in and keep my fingers crossed on your treatments.

Xxxxx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Things are getting stressful after all. My ovulation tests are already looking very close to positive. Even after only 2 hours and 2 glasses of water the line is pretty strong.
My doc said that the egg is not good if I ovulate before Thursday (size today was 19x17 mm). What should I do? 
I will check again tomorrow and could just not trigger and do a completely natural cycle and go for IUI Thursday morning if the test is really positive tomorrow. Or I could stick with what the doc says and wait for the Thursday scan and possibly see that it is too late. 
During my first cycle we induced at 19x15 and did IUI 36 hours later. But now he says 19x17 mm is not good.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Phoenix,

I’d say your follicle is good to go now, I did wonder earlier why you weren’t triggering until Thursday. Are your estrogen levels not being monitored too? Seems odd that it was good last time but not now.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Girlies,

So sorry to hear Daisy - defo start monitoring your treatments, I've definitely learned from my last and made changes. 

Phoenix, those follies sound good to go. Best of luck this cycle. If i have treatment next week we may share some torturous 2ww together with Starmaker!

Positive vibes to all x


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey girls,

Well that's the IUI done this morning and we're back in the 2ww again. Is it bad that I'm already thinking about moving on to IVF? This whole process has knocked the stuffing out of me and I'm thoroughly scunnered! I can't even get excited about what happened this morning or the fact that it could finally happen this time around.


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Starmaker - i totally understand, after all you've been through it must be so hard to stay strong.

Please god this is your month, hopefully ill be joining you in the 2ww but my embryologist contacted me to say she had to go on emergency leave to London   she can pass me onto another doctor but i know the communication will be all over the place so if im not happy with things i'm not rushing into it. we only have 2vials of sperm left and we've spent a fortune so far so not doing it unless im happy with the situation.

all the best, have a good weekend


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Emma - My patience is wearing extremely thin now, and I feel like we're just wasting time with the IUI route now. Like yourself, we've spent a fortune on sperm and we only have enough for one more round of IUI and 2 rounds of IVF. We talked last night about possibly jumping to IVF and using the extra straw for a privately funded IVF if the NHS rounds didn't work, but as DP pointed out, if this cycle fails we'd jump straight into another IUI anyway, so what's another 4-5 weeks waiting around in the grand scheme of things. We started this journey back in March 2015, and I never thought it would take this long. We should have a 6 months old boy by now and be getting excited for their first Christmas coming up, but instead here we are again in the 2ww!  

I can't believe your embryologist has had to go away, talk about bad timing! Is there no way she'll be back before you plan to do the insemination? Have you had any previous contact with the other doctor that she said she could refer you to? I think you have to go with your gut instinct on this one, if your happy with the way your body is behaving and everything comes together as you were hoping for, then go for it. If there's the slightest bit of doubt in your mind then don't do the insemination; the added stress will not help the situation and you will always wonder if that was a contributing factor if it doesn't work.

Have a great weekend too and keep me posted!  

Phoenix - how did you get on at your scan yesterday?


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey everyone

I didn't have the scan yesterday because my ovulation tests were already positive Wednesday morning. So I called my clinic after work and left for Copenhagen within an hour. I felt ovulation at 1 am on Thursday night and had the IUI 11 hours later. Of course I researched obsessively if this timing is good and found papers that showed IUI after ovulation is much better than before since sperm swims out of the oviduct within 2-4 hours after IUI and an egg cell needs 6 hours after ovulation to become fertilisable. So, I guess IUI #2 was doomed from the start. 
Maybe this information helps anyone else timing-wise: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2582119/#!po=60.3448

Starmaker, we have the exact same OTD 

Emma, hope things with you transfer work out. It is so annoying to be so depended on other people.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

That's great news Phoenix, it sound like you also had your IUI within minutes of us, it's crazy that your doctor didn't think your follicle was big enough!! Roll on the 27th!

Thanks for the link, defo worth a read, especially as its peer-reviewed. DP experienced ovulation pain (for the first time ever) at 36 and 40 hrs after the trigger last cycle, but only some "tightness" this time round. IUI was 40 hrs after trigger this time too, so hopefully the wee swimmers were having a party with two eggs last night!  Our sperm sample was also much better this time round than last, so its given me a little bit more hope. 

Are you planning on doing anything different these next two weeks? When we got pregnant before, DP done the whole fresh pineapple including core thing, so we stuck with that for tries 2 and 3, and then didn't bother for attempt 4, but I think I might get her to try again this time round!!  

Its been so long since we had some positive news on here, something needs to give!!


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey starmaker

No, I don't think I'll do anything differently this time. I'm incredibly hungry and thirsty all the time, so it looks like I'll just eat loads and drown myself in water. And I'm trying to keep calm and not stress. Well, one thing that I will try is keep warm. I read somewhere that if you get cold blood flow to the uterus is restricted to keep the most important body parts warm. So that's one thing I did with IUI #1 and I will try to do this now as well.

How is your tww going?
How is everyone else?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Phoenix,

I hope you're well and the 2ww isn't driving you round the bend just yet! I wish I had an excuse just to eat loads!!  

It's day 3 of pineapple eating for DP today, she says its disgusting, but needs must!! I've told her to make sure she keeps warm, don't want that uterus getting cold!   So far this 2ww has been a bit different from the others, but I don't know what to take from it since there are drugs involved. DP used to always get sore breasts about a week before she was due on for a few days and then the pain would disappear before AF showed up. They were really sore during her pregnancy, but after we lost the baby, her breasts "broke" as she likes calls it, and there has been no tenderness at all until she started the pessaries on her last cycle, but we were expecting this as a possible side effect. Again, the pain went away a few days before last her period. This time around they've literately been sore since 1dpo, which is way too early IMO to class as a proper "symptom", and they were still achy yesterday before she started on the pessaries again. The constipation from last month has eased a bit, but she still not 100%, and she's had a sore stomach the past couple of days, but she says its not related to the constipation! I honestly wish I could step in and do some of this for her, its really starting to take its toll on her body. She's also terrified of needles, so you can imagine what these past 15 months have been like!! I'm already counting us out for this month and next, my head is now at the IVF stage.


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't count yourself out just yet. It's only day 5 for us!!! The drugs do mess everything up. Last month I had the most convincing symptoms but just didn't feel pregnant. It was all from the meds.   This month I don't dare to make any predictions. I will be a very relaxed twwaiter.   
What are you using needles for?


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Phoenix,

She's had so much blood taken over the past year to monitor cycles as well as the menopur stims, HCG boosters, anti-D during pregnancy, morphine and anti-emetics during labour etc. You'd think she's be used to it all by now, but nope!


----------



## Emma82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey girlies,

Good luck to Phoenix and Starmaker this month.

We aren't going ahead with IUI this month as we have decided to stay with the same doctor (who is in London) but she assured us she will be back in Malaysia and staying putt for November, so i'm guna be patient and wait.

Ill keep an eye on the thread to see how you guys are doing, best of luck


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

So it's a negative again. I am so sad and angry and could really just give up right now. But I know that that's just the emotions right now and it doesn't make me happy in the long run to let this go. But it's so hard. I can't imagine how people manage 10 or more rounds of this. 

Better luck to you starmaker!


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Phoenix,

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news, its just so frustrating.   What are your plans going forward? 

We are out too, DP got her period last night, a day early, which makes me think she ovulated quicker than expected after the trigger and she never really stood a chance. We're angry and fed up, and have decided its the end of the road for IUI and we'll move on to IVF. We thought about switching back in March and now I wish we had, as we'll now be put back to the end of the waiting list (which was news to us), and we could potentially be talking another 9 months before treatment. Since we have a spare straw that would have been used for the final IUI attempt, we are considering doing a private round of IVF in the interim period. To be honest, I'm tired of the whole process and I think I'd be happy with the break, but DP is obsessing over her age, even though I'm the older one, and wants it done yesterday! I cant imagine why anyone would do anymore than 5-6 attempts at IUI, the odds of it working are so low, IMO its a waste of time, money, and emotional energy.


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

So sorry to hear that.

I am feeling exactly the same. I just emailed my clinic to ask about IVF and how many more tries of IUI would be feasible. I am reading up on IVF because, of course, right now I think one round of IVF could potentially result in frozen embryos that I could use later on, so maybe that route is the way to go. 
You already did IVF, right? Can you explain the benefits you personally see?

I am so tired of this rollercoaster and am also not sure if I am ready to try again in two weeks. This is so draining... both emotionally and financially. I have money for one more IUI and then will definitely take a break to save. Or I could leave IUI behind me immediately and just take the break to save money and then go straight to IVF. I don't know yet.


----------



## starmaker78 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Phoenix,

Im thinking the same with the frozen embryo scenario too, it's got to be better than the stab in the dark that is IUI. We've never done IVF, but I get the impression it's very similar to medicated IUI, in that you start taking drugs to supress your natural cycle (Suprecur) on day 21, bleed, baseline scans at around 9 days and then start the stims until they're happy with the number and size of follicles you have. Then you go in for egg collection, and hopefully there's something in the follicles that can be fertilised. I think our hospital solely does ICSI (preferably 5 day transfer), and their success rates are now pushing 60%, which when vs 10-15% for IUI is a no brainer. Yes, the intial outlay may cost more, but when you add up all the failed IUIs and wasted sperm, it's not that different to one round of IVF, but with much better odds of success. It's up to you if you chose to do another round of IUI, but in hindsight we should have stopped after a few goes at IUI.xx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

I'm so sorry Starmaker and Partner and Phoenix.
I too am coming to similar decisions, but I'm also going to swap clinics.
Starmaker success rates of 60 percent sounds amazing, the clinic I've been at and the one I'm looking at range from 28-30 percent for ivf. Is that because I'm old? I'll be 39 in November. It's so hard to research clinics because they all obviously want to portray themselves as the best.  Any tips on how you chose yours?

Again, so sorry. I know there's nothing I can say that will make it better. I pretty much spent three weeks after my third negative iui in tears. It's only in the last few days have I been able to even consider plans to carry on with the process

Lots of love Daisy xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello All, 

I've just about to start my next cycle (which will be cycle no 4). Seem like a few of you have had unsuccessful cycles this time, I'm so sorry, its so horrible and heartbreaking isnt it.
After my last cycle I didn't quite know what to do next I didnt mentally feel ready for IVF and wasn't ready to give up either.

I also found out around the same time that I was suffering with Coeliac disease, and had probably been undiagnosed for about 20 years too, which meant I had done some fairly severe damage to my system and was severly vitamin b and vitamin d deficient. 
My doc then pointed out that whilst they dont know why, this can cause fertility issues. Thankfully these things can be resolved by following a very strict gluten free diet (harder than it sounds!) and allowing your body a chance to heal. So I took the last 5months to get my diet in control and try and undo some of the damage done, and thankfully also managed to lose some weight.

Whilst I dont think I've probably completely undone the damage, I do now feel mentally ready to try again and am hoping that these changes will mean I'm more lucky this time.
Right now I'm just waiting on AF so I can get my baseline scan done.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, please can I join your thread?  I'm about to start a natural IUI cycle in the next few days.  I have done IUI in the past unsuccessfully.  I had three cycles, the first one was mis-timed (ovulation test was positive more than a day after the treatment), the second was a chemical pregnancy and the third was a BFN.  I then moved to IVF and had my son in 2015 from the fresh transfer, who I feel very lucky to have.  I had four FETs this year, which have all been unsuccessful (two chemical pregnancies, one miscarriage and one BFN).  I'm hoping that I might have more luck with natural IUI.  Looking forward to chatting to you all! xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Shootingstar! 
It may just be us left! 
I kicked off my 4th round of medicated IUI yesterday! Was expecting it to be earlier in the week but for some reason AF was late this month. (Never comes when you want it to does it! And then when you dont want it to show its there!)


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Suzannahallen, we are both single women too!  I just saw that on your signature.  Congrats on getting started with your IUI.  I have a feeling mine will be starting tomorrow and if not it will be Monday, so we will be very close.  Mine is a natural this time but only because of the cost difference.  If it doesn't work, I'll ask about moving to medicated.  Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

My cycle started today!  This is following a chemical pregnancy, so I think that ovulation might be a little delayed this time.  Will wait and see...


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry I've been quiet, been a busy week! I finally kicked everything off a week ago and I'm due in for insemmination on Monday, I've got 6 follies but I think only two of them are large enough to be viable.
Its always a risk of multiples, but given my age apparently thats the best option. I have had follicle reductions before but my right ovary has moved into an awkward place so apparently thats not an option for me!

I hope its all going well for you?!
Its a nightmare doing this alone isn't it! My mum is great and incredibly supportive, but as hard as she tries, she really doesn't understand!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Suzannahallen, yes the journey going it alone is a very tough one.  But honestly, it is the best decision I have ever made.  It's good to read that you have your Mum's support.  I imagine that it's difficult for them to understand at first, it's a different route to motherhood.  I have everything crossed for you that your IUI is successful.  Do you normally ovulate on a cycle, or are they giving you stimulation just to produce more follicles?  I read your signature and noticed you've had a lot of follicles in other cycles.  Have you tried a natural IUI?  It must be really painful having a reduction each time, but good that you don't have to have one this time.

I'm hoping to have IUI in around 10 days or so.  It will all depend on OPK tests!  So far so good - I'm charting BBT this time around.  So far, I have remembered to take my temperature every morning!

Good luck for Monday! xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Shooting Star,

I do ovulate normally but still have medicated cycles. I was going to consider a few non medical cycles in between them, but I travel a lot with work and cant quite get my head around where I'd get Sperm etc sent, I can imagine trying to explain to the office whats in the big box that says "human tissue" on the front!
I'm booked in for Monday now, but am a little nervous because I seem to be spotting, which is unheard off for me mid cycle so I might give the clinic a call?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Suzannahallen,
Did you call the clinic? I hope all ok. With natural cycles, I meant having the IUI at the clinic but with no stimulation drugs. At my clinic. I will call them when I get the positive ovulation test and go in for the IUI the following day. No risk of hyper stimulation and hopefully the best egg will win the ovulation race 😊 I couldn’t imagine having sperm delivered to home or office, although I know some people do! 
I hope you’re all set for Monday still! xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Shooting Star! 
I did eventually call the clinic as it seemed to go on for a few days, but they didn't seem too worried and when I went in on the monday they confirmed my lining was still in good shape.
I dont think my clinic does unmedicated IUI? But to be fair even if it did I'd probably struggle, I work away from home most weeks and have to try and plan (as much as possible) when I need to be at home for this! Doesn't always work out perfectly, but I'd massively struggle if I had to rely entirely on my natural cycle!

How are things going for you? I'm in the tww now, but trying to feel positive, but then again not too positive as the dissapointment can be crushing! But the nurse seemed happy with the sperm that they used, 13.2m sperm and 90% mobility! hopefully some swam in the right direction and my follies were behaving well too!!

hope things are going well for you?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Suzannahallen,

Glad to hear that everything looked OK on the scan and that you're now in the 2WW!  When is your test day?  Wishing you lots of luck!  Everything sounds very promising with the sperm, and with the number of follicles, you have a good chance.

I'm now testing for ovulation which I think will happen over the weekend.  I had a flashing smiley on my digital OPK this morning, and the lines test looks promisingly dark this evening.  I may even get my positive ovulation test tomorrow, which would mean IUI on Saturday!  If I get the positive on Saturday then IUI will be Sunday.  I'm hoping it's not later than Sunday though as I have Monday off, and don't really want to take time off work at such short notice.  It's difficult to keep feeling positive after all the bad luck I've had with FETs this year, but I have to trust my body to naturally select the best egg!

Keep me updated - I've everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Positive OPK this morning, so IUI booked for 14:30 tomorrow!  xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Good Luck with it this afternoon!!!

its a hard balance isnt it, between having a positive attitude and positive thoughts and trusting our bodies, with the potential for disappointment!
I'm trying to stay relaxed and just carry on as normal, but you cant help obsess slightly and think about the possibilities.
My test date is the 28th, though through experience I'll probably test a few days earlier than that, for two reasons, patience in this situation is so damn difficult, but also I'm likely to be away with work on the 28th and I dont want to deal with it in a hotel room with no one around to give me a cuddle.

When will your likely test date be? I'll be keeping it all crossed for you too!!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Suzannahallen!

IUI went well thanks!  Now I just need to wait... and wait... and wait!  The 2WW is so long for IUI.

You're right, it's a hard balance.  Just like a rollercoaster switching between being positive and preparing for bad news.  It's good if you can carry on as normal as possible as it does help to take your mind off it.  When I've become pregnant before, I start getting cramping (period type cramps) about 6 or 7 days past ovulation (or 1 or 2 days past embryo transfer).  I'll be on the lookout for those this time!  Your test date is four days before mine as mine is the 2nd December.  I'm the same - I usually test early, and probably will again this time, even if it is another chemical pregnancy (as at least I will know fertilisation happened and implantation started). It's just more information for me.  I'll likely start testing on the 27th November.

How are you feeling since your IUI, are you charting BBT or anything like that? x


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm doing ok, I'm not charting or anything though (wouldn't) know how to!?
I always find the first week ok, and then the second week seems to take an entire year! This is when I start to symptom spot (or not as is the current case as I dont seem to have any?!)
Still I'm back at work this week so mostly kept busy!
I think I'm probably going to test on the 26th, which is only 2 days early. Its a sunday so i'll be at home and can either spend the day in bed feeling sorry for myself or be able to share any news with my mum (dont know what I'd do without her!!)


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes, I agree - the second part of the wait is definitely harder!  I think you're only 6 days past IUI?  I wouldn't worry about no symptoms at that stage.  I had a chemical pregnancy with my last embryo which was a day 5 embryo, and only had cramping (which I think was implantation) on 4 days past transfer.  So that would be 9 days past IUI if it were IUI.  I have everything crossed for you for your test at the weekend!  It sounds like your Mum is very supportive - my Mum is too, she's been really great through my entire journey.

I'm over analysing everything which is the usual thing for me to do.  I'd had high fertility results on my Clearblue digital ovulation test on days 10 and 11 of my cycle.  I tested using first urine on day 12 (Friday) and got another high fertility result, but my cheap internet test sticks showed a fairly dark line.  So I decided to test again using second urine (which was still early in the morning, around 9am) and to my surprise, I got a peak fertility result (which is positive for LH surge).  I wasn't really expecting it until day 13.  So anyway, I called the clinic and booked in for IUI which was 14:30 yesterday.  I have been charting my basal body temperature which can show when you actually ovulate, and I'm a bit worried that I haven't seen a temperature rise yet!  Looking back at previous cycles, my temperature rises two days after detecting the LH surge / positive ovulation test.  So now I am worried that IUI has been done too early because I think I ovulated today and not yesterday...and I am concerned that the positive test I had on day 12 was a false positive.  I've had positive ovulation tests yesterday morning and this morning (stronger yesterday)...so this is a pretty long LH surge if it started on day 12!  I just hope that the thawed sperm hung around in the tube for long enough for that egg to appear! xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Its so easy to question everything isn't it!?
I'm doing the same, normally I get symptoms from the hormones I take post IUI, but this time i'm feeling absolutely nothing?! No idea if thats telling me theres something different this time around (which is good) or whether I'm not taking enough, or whether it means absolutely nothing at all, and I'm just a complete looney!! Roll on Sunday, and then again Tuesday (which is my official test date)

I'm trying to say positive and telling myself that even if its negative, again then at least I can enjoy a drink or 12 over the christmas period and start again next year, but it's just so hard isnt it!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh yes, I question everything!  How many days past IUI are you now?  I'm 5 days past, so I'll be on the lookout for any little sign from tomorrow!  I've read about loads of women who have loads of symptoms (myself included) but have a negative, and the other way around where they are convinced it hasn't worked and they get a positive!  I feel like a looney too   Wishing you lots of luck for the weekend's test.  I'm with you on that - if negative, then can enjoy a few drinks over Christmas.  If positive, no drinks won't matter one bit   It's very hard, but we have to hope.  I've been on a rollercoaster and I've no idea why I'm putting myself through it because I can't change the outcome now and it's way too early to know either way!!  I just love to Google my chances of success and over analyse every single part of the treatment.  I wish I hadn't tracked basal body temperature as it's causing some confusion and worry but I know I will do it next time if this is negative, as it gives me something to worry about    xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm 10 days past IUI today.
I did this weird calculator thing on line that said, even though you should wait until the day you period is due, it will calculate the earliest point it makes sense to test based on your average cycle length and when you ovulated, and mine worked out as Sunday being a fairly strong chance of an accurate answer on Sunday.

I'm still completely symptom less, which is very different from my previous, failed, cycles, so I'm hoping thats a good sign! And I'm trying to keep myself busy with getting ready for Christmas etc (at this rate I'll have everything brought and wrapped by sunday, which is unusually early for me!!!)

Out of interest, why did you say looking out for any little sign fromm tomorrow? is that because implementation can start from day 6?

Despite going through this a few times I still feel like there's loads I dont have a clue about!!

And at least with groups like this we can be looneys together!!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh you're almost through the wait!  I've had a fair few cycles and some have been very early losses / chemical pregnancies.  I've a son from a fresh transfer after IVF, and I had period like cramping a day or so after transfer, as I did with the chemical pregnancies.  I've always put that down to implantation as taking Cyclogest before the transfers has not caused any cramping for me.  That said, lots of women don't have any signs at all.  I tend to be on the lookout for feeling unusually cold (which I put down to an increase in basal body temperature after implantation), having 'sniffles' (not like a real cold, but just literally sniffles), heartburn (which I had very early on and before test day with my second FET), feeling more thirsty than usual (although this may be down to the Cyclogest) and vivid dreams.  With my first pregnancy, I had sore breasts early on too.  Implantation usually happens between 6 and 10 days past ovulation, and you generally get a positive test a few days after that.  I'm going to start to test from Monday as then I'll be 9 days past IUI.  It's still very early but it's possible to get a positive.

Good to hear the wait has motivated you to get ready for Christmas!  What a great way to get things done and keep your mind occupied!  Totally with you on the being looneys together   Have you decided which brand of test you will use on Sunday?  If testing early, First Response (the ones which can be used 6 days sooner) are very good! xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the info, it definitely helps!
The clinic did give me a pregnancy test, but I was going to hold onto that for Tuesday (the official day!) I was going to try and get a first response as they seem to be the best for early results!.

I've always had loads of "symptoms" in the past, from nausea, dizziness, sore boobs and just generally not feeling right, but I've never gotten as far as a BFP before so can only assume these were done to the progesterone I'm taking, I was given estrogen in one cycle too, which massively disagreed with me and made me feel completely crazy for a good few months even after I stopped taking it!
I guess I'm just finding it weird that there's be absolutely nothing so far! But then so much has changed since my last cycle, i dont know what to put it down to!
I was diagnosed, coeliac and confirmed to be severly deficient in vit b, c and d. Since then I've had to go 100% completely gluten free and I've been religious about my supplements, I've also lost 2 stone (out of the 4 I need to lose!) So maybe these things are why this cycle is different for me?
I'm clearly getting to that crazy stage as I can't stay off the fertility message boards and websites telling you what you should feel and when etc!!!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh yes First Response are probably the best ones to use.  It's just so hard to know until test day whether it's worked or not, especially if you sometimes get symptoms on progesterone.  It does sound like you've had a lot of changes and a bit of a rough time!  I don't know if any of those things could affect whether you have symptoms or not but you are definitely well into the 2WW with the symptom spotting and Googling   I'm totally with you on that.  I am starting to imagine symptoms now - which is usually what happens when I haven't got any.  It's like when I take a pregnancy test and it's negative, I will spend ages peering at it under many different light sources to try to find the faintest of lines, and then I'll start to see something... only I'll be imagining it!   Half of me thinks that the obsessing over every little detail is what helps me through the 2WW so I say just do what you feel you need to through the 2WW and if it involves copious amounts of Googling symptoms, then so be it!


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Ladies,

I didn't write this month because I tried not to obsess. I had my IUI on the 11th and everything went great. I had all the right feelings and even got a faint positive on 10 dpo, after getting BFNs on 9 dpo, so I really think it wasn't just the trigger. I had very faint lines on day 12 with strong cramps and then even fainter lines on 13 dpo with the worst headache I've had in my entire life. Today, on day 14, I only got BFNs.
I think it might have been another chemical pregnancy. I started bleeding on 13 dpo in the evening. All of this is stunningly similar to my early loss in July. Same cramps, same headache, same time of bleeding. In the two cycles that didn't work, I didn't start bleeding until 36-48 hours after stopping the progesterone suppositories, which was day 16-17.

Anyway, I will now start additional testing, so I am feeling surprisingly positive and not as devastated as last cycle, because I will probably be able to do the next cycle on Clomid and I am hoping that this will help. I do have a corpeus luteum insufficiency and apparently this often is the consequence of a general problem of the maturation of egg cells. So the progesterone suppositories might not be enough since the egg cell might not be maturing sufficiently and this might be the cause for these early losses. 

Let's hope my blood tests next week will show something that is treatable. 
And to you both: best of luck with your cycles. I SO hope you'll get your BFPs!!!! We need some good news here!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Phoenix6304,

I am so sorry to hear that you've gone through this.  It's such a rollercoaster, especially when you see a BFP and then it turns BFN.  It's happened to me a few times and so can very much understand how difficult it is.  I haven't had a trigger with any of my FETs or this IUI, but I know they can cause havoc with early testing.  But if you had a BFN then a BFP, the chances are the trigger was out of your system by then.  Glad to hear you are having some additional testing to make sure there is nothing else which can be easily resolved before going to another cycle.  I have found that allowing myself to be upset for a day or so then thinking about next steps is always the best way I can handle it.  They may be able to give you additional luteal support if the progesterone you are on is not enough.  Wishing you the very best of luck with your tests.  Will you get your results fairly quickly?  Thank you so much for the wishes.  I'm honestly not too positive at the moment for this cycle as I haven't had any of the usual signs, but it still may be too early!

Suzannahallen - How are you doing?  Wishing you all the best for your test tomorrow if you decide to take it!

AFM - Still rattling along on this bumpy 2WW rollercoaster!  Another vivid dream last night but I think this may now be a side effect of the Cyclogest!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that Phoenix6304, it really can put your through the mill can't it! I'm glad they're doing some tests though and not just putting it down as common, it can really leave you feeling despondent when there doesn't seem to be any explaination

I'm 12dpiui today and Its been taking all my will power not to test yet, but I'm ready to try tomorrow morning! I've got the pregnancy test placed ready on the toilet seat so I dont forget!(unlikely!) I've read the instructions, because apparently you can do it wrong?! and now i'm spending the evening struggling to keep myself off google, symptom checking!
Up until yesterday I'd not had any, which was unusual compared to previous cycle (who knows what to read into this!) but yesterday some kicked in, I've felt a bit dizzy, not faint exactly,just not quite as steady as I'd normally be, and I also nearly cried over my eyesight (definitely weird, because really nothing unusual going on there!) I also felt like I was overheating last night, my chest got really warm.
Again, these could mean nothing, the dizziness could be a sign of gluten contamination (I'm a coeliac) and the emotional crap and heat could be my period coming!

I've really felt hopefull these last few days and now I'm just so scared that I'll be disappointed again. 

How are you coping with the waiting shootingstar? You're 7dpiui now arent you?


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry to say another BFN for me this morning. 
Will test again on tuesday but pretty certain thats it for me this cycle.
really dont know what to do now? thats 4 IUI cycles and not one BFP amongst them.

Might need to start thinking about IVF I think, but might have some complications there becuase one of my ovaries is in an awkward position for them to do an extraction from


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to read this Suzannahallen.  Definitely test just in case on Tuesday as those symptoms you had yesterday may have indicated something was going on - maybe a later implanter?  It's not over until you get your period.  I have heard of people getting BFPs on test day and later - with IVF!

It's a big decision moving to IVF.  I'm very glad I did because I now have my son from the fresh transfer.  However, my decision to go for IVF was mainly because I knew I wanted a sibling in future and IVF would give the possibility of frozen embryos to use later.  If I knew I only wanted one child, I would have continued with IUI, as I had a chemical pregnancy on the second attempt.  I did have four frozen from the IVF and none of them have worked (2 chemical pregnancies, one missed miscarriage and a BFN) hence why I'm now back to IUI trying (although the clinic would likely have advised me to go for IVF again).  I do wonder whether the more natural the process the better - this is only my theory and not what I've been told by my clinic.  I wonder whether the ovary naturally selects the best egg itself each month to ovulate.  I have read a few studies online which suggest that stimulation drugs may recruit follicles which otherwise would not have been recruited in a natural cycle and perhaps the eggs are not "ready" (that's what I understood from it).  It's worth asking the consultant all of these questions as it's one thing reading up on the internet and quite another to have a discussion with an expert who knows about all this stuff with years of experience.  But I know I had 12 eggs collected for IVF, and only one of those resulted in a baby...  I do wonder if that egg may have been the next one due to ovulate in a natural cycle!  One of the main reasons for me sticking to natural IUI is the money.  By the time I added up cost of sperm (they generally use more than one vial for IVF), IVF drugs, the treatment itself (the main expense) and the cost of subsequent frozen transfers (if fresh transfer didn't work), I could have paid for almost five natural IUIs!  It's more difficult to get the timing right as I look for my LH surge with ovulation tests and go in the day after a positive test, but I don't have to spend the time going to scans.  It's just one trip to the clinic per month.  I have never tried to get pregnant naturally so I wanted to give natural IUI a go.  Just a few thoughts in case they help.

Thinking about you today, it's very tough xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks shootingstar,

I am struggling today and have decided to take a few days off work ill, I just dont think I'll be able to get myself into the right positive attitude to deal with the usual work stuff.

I'm going to test again tuesday, but its almost gotten to the point when even having hope is becoming painful.
My reasons for considering IVF is that I just dont know why I'm not conceiving, (although I know its not as easy or scientific as that) I've not had 1 positive test in 4 cycles and I'm worried if there's something wrong with me that I dont know about? like the quality of my eggs etc. (I'm 40 this year, not old I know, but it certainly feels that way when it comes to fertility!)
Apparently I had 13.2million sperm in the sample used with 90% mobility, I had 7 follies, with 2 over 22mm, so there was every reason this should have succeeded. If there's something wrong I just want to know about it.


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Suzanna, I can completely understand your questions about the causes. The only I am taking it much better this cycle is that I can now at least start to look for a reason. 

Won't they be able to test embryos or eggs during the IVF process and only select the healthy ones? I think IVF is the only fertility treatment where it is possible to evaluate egg cell quality. 
On what kind of stems have you been so far?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Suzannahallen,
Totally understand you wanting to find a reason.  I wonder whether you could do any further tests to rule anything else out that may be the cause?  I'm not sure whether IVF can actually evaluate egg cell quality - I had four frozen embryos from my fresh cycle and they were all classed as good quality embryos (A's and B's).  But none of them resulted in continuing pregnancies and the cause could well have been egg quality, like a chromosomal issue.  I know there are some tests that can be done on embryos themselves (PGS) to check for chromosomal abnormalities before transfer, but those tests (probably) cost a fortune.  There were no reasons for why none of those transfers were successful and sometimes there is no reason to be found, which is so hard to accept.  Definitely a good idea to explore other avenues rather than just carrying on with IUI though, especially if there are other tests that can be done first.  Glad you are taking some time out to look after yourself.  This process is so hard xx

Phoenix6304 - Wishing you luck for your tests.  Will you have to have some of those on certain days of your cycle?  I hope that they reveal something that can be easily solved xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey shootingstar  

Yes, I'm doing the blood test and obligatory check for cysts tomorrow morning, cd 2. I hope to get the results by Tuesday to email them to my clinic and hopefully start clomid Tuesday evening. I bought a new sperm sample today to have it shipped to my clinic asap. 
I am still SO positive about this new chance and not at all hung up on the BFN. Very strange since last month I was teary eyed for a week. 
But I'm glad about this, of course.

Oh and about the vivid dreams: I think they are caused by the progesterone. I have the most awesome dreams like my uncle fighting a lion during my tww.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh that's great news Phoenix6304!  And really good to read that you're feeling positive about this next round.  Wishing you the best of luck!  Haha your vivid dreams do sound unusual!  I've had four nights in a row of them so they must be down to the Cyclogest.

AFM - BFN this morning on 9DPO, but that was not using a FRER.  It's the second day of the BBT increase so it could be that it's too early, but it could also just be a BFN.  I will just have to see.  Only time will tell.  I am telling myself that if it is BFP, then I will be over the moon.  If it is BFN then I will relax and enjoy a few glasses  of wine at Christmas and be all set for the new year.  If BFN, then I will request some tests in December on that cycle to rule anything obvious out.  Sending positive thoughts! xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

9 dpo is most probably too early, but I also always start testing that day. I think, it is much easier for me to see the BFN coming and get used to that over the course of a few days than analysing my symptoms until the last day and then get hit by a BFN. 
This cycle I would have been so sure to get a BFP that the reality would have been cruel. Since I already knew by 12-13 dpo that it doesn't look good I could immediately start to plan my next steps, grieve for that try a little every day and then move on fairly quick.
And I am the same in that I also always try to look for the silver lining - enjoying some drinks on Christmas Day, not being afraid of spotting during the holidays every minute of every day since I am traumatised by my early mc in July  , etc.
Still, fingers crossed for your BFP!

AFM, scan today went well, no cysts. But... transvaginal ultrasound on cycle day 2 is interesting   
Will get blood results tomorrow morning and hopefully start clomid tomorrow night.   I am hoping for 2-3 follicles, since I got my BFP in July with 2 follicles... just increasing my chances. But I've heard that many people will only get 1 follicle with clomid... Do you have any experiences with that?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm exactly the same Phoenix6304!  I don't think I could stand doing a test on OTD knowing that I would know for sure the outcome there and then.  Gradually getting used to one outcome or another definitely works best for me too.  I did have a BFP on two of my embryo transfer cycles at what would have been 9DPO, so it's possible but lines are so faint it's probably best to wait a day or two more.  Glad to hear your scan went well and yes, a little difficult on CD 2 to have a scan!  Good luck for your blood test results tomorrow.  I used Clomid three times.  The first time I was on 50mg and only had one follicle, but the second and third times I was on 100mg and had two follicles each time xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

another BFN for me today which was my formal testing day...
Am going to try and get an appointment at the clinic today to talk about whats next.

Shooting star, I hope your hpt's are going ok?
Pheonix, how did your tests go? I hope they're able t get the results to you so you can crack on.
For me, having a plan of action, next steps or at least something to do, helps me not dwell as much!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Suzannahallen, so sorry to read this.  But good that you're already looking to next steps.  Did you manage to get an appointment booked?

Phoenix6304, I hope all is going well with you, did you get any news?

Well, after all the worry caused by my BBT chart, it seems I must have ovulated because I had a very faint BFP today on a Clearblue Early Result test.  It was using dilute urine too so hoping that tomorrow morning's test will be darker.  I'm cautiously optimistic because of the number of early losses I've had but this looks to be going in the right direction.  Drinking plenty of water now because I don't drink enough normally.  This was a natural cycle, so it goes to show that it only takes one.  Now I just need to hope that it was a good egg and is a good strong embryo!  Sending you both best wishes for next cycle xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

OMG finally some good news here!!!! That is awesome! What day are you today

Suzanna, sorry about the BFN, but inquiring about the next steps is exactly what keeps me going as well. We'll get there...

AFM, I got my blood tests back today. Levels are okay. FSH is 10 mIU/ml, which some see as slightly elevated, but AMH is 1.5 ng/ml, which is still very good apparently. I took my first clomid an hour ago   I hope it does something for me. My doc doesn't expect miracles from this, so I am not sure.


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

My clinic emailed me today, that they don'l like my AMH at all and want me to start IVF. That's unexpected. And I find it a bit drastic to go from unmedicated IUI directly to IVF. If my AMH is bad, I won't respond very well to Clomid and then IVF might yield low numbers of eggs as well, but it will be very expensive. AMH doesn't say so much about response to drugs, so I think it is definitely feasible to at least see how my response to clomid is and then maybe even do another cycle with 100 mg of clomid. 1 IUI cycle comes to about €1700 with travel and everything. One IVF cycle will be around €4300 I think. And IVF might not even be successful either AND it might not even yield enough embryos for more than one transfer.
So I definitely want to see how I respond to drugs before paying all that money.
So much to think about though. 

How is everyone else? Did you test to see progress in your BFP, shootingstar?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Phoenix6304!  I'm still really nervous as although I had a BFP this morning, it was still very faint.  I'm 50:50 as to whether this has worked or not as I can't get my history of early losses out of my head, but I know it's still very early.

I'm sorry to read this news, it sounds very confusing and probably the last thing you need to think about at the start of a cycle.  I doubt they would use Clomid for stimulation in IVF would they, or is that what they have said they would use?  I can definitely understand your concern about paying all of the money.  Just as an indicator, I can have 4.6 natural IUI cycles for the cost of one IVF (taking into account the cost of drugs).  My clinic use two vials of sperm per IVF and one vial per IUI - I haven't factored this in as the sperm is already bought.  If fresh transfer didn't work, I'd be paying about 1.5 times the cost of an IUI cycle to have a FET.  So, cost wise, IVF would have to work for me on the first attempt for it to be as cost effective as IUI, assuming IUI would have worked over 4 or 5 attempts.  So I'm willing to take the risk and plough on with IUI especially as this may have worked and if not, a chemical pregnancy is a good sign it may work over the next few attempts.  I have no idea what my levels are either!  Have you considered asking to try natural IUI?  What a lot to consider! xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you so much for your answer. I feel like I really need someone to talk to right now, but no one I know has any experience with this kind of thing.

First of all, I know what you mean about BFP lines! I was there exactly one week ago and had the same problem, although my line was already fainter 12 hours after my initial very faint positive. So just because it is still faint, it doesn't mean anything at this point.

I've already done 4 natural IUIs so I definitely don't want to do that anymore. I am SO glad I am on Clomid now and I really hope to get 2-3 follicles. And I am only on 50 mg, so even if it doesn't work that well I can still increase the dose to 100 mg next cycle. And I think some clinics even add gonal-f on days 8-10 after that. I think this might be better for me than jumping into IVF straight away. At least with IUI I can still switch up hormone doses and keep trying. With IVF I'd only have one chance per year, since I am a teacher and could only travel like that during the summer. And if my clinic needs 2 vials of sperm for IVF as well, then it'll be even more expensive than I thought. 😳 
I will do the next cycle at my usual clinic, but am thinking about switching after that, to reduce costs and because I think IVF is too drastic at this point.

Thanks again for answering so quickly. Really helps me brainstorm.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Phoenix6304.  It's very hard but I did tell myself not to be too disappointed if the IUI doesn't work first time.  In fact, if it's going to be a BFN on test day, I would rather it to have been a chemical pregnancy as then at least I'll have known fertilisation happened and implantation started.  It will also give me a good reason to continue IUI rather than thinking of going back to IVF.

Ah, I hadn't realised your previous cycles were natural.  Definitely worth trying stimulated IUI before going for IVF.  Have you considered having treatment in the UK?  It might save at least on the stress of travelling.  Just for info, natural IUI at my clinic is £710 per cycle.  I don't know how much a stimulated cycle would cost as that would involve scans and drugs etc.

Wishing you luck with your decisions, but most of all, everything crossed for a BFP for you for this cycle!! xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey shootingstar! 

How's the line coming?  

I am in Germany, so treatment in the UK would also mean travelling and I think it is more expensive than in Denmark. In Germany, single women can not do IUIs because the legal father has to be known for child support issues. If a doc does an IUI anyway, I could technically sue the doctor because he caused the pregnancy and then he would have to pay... Stupid bureaucracy...   Unmarried can't be treated for the same reason.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Phoenix6304 - BFN for me this cycle.  I did have some very faint lines (including FRER) so I'm classing it as a chemical, as symptoms and BBT chart all support this.  Ah, totally understand your situation regarding being in Germany and there being different laws.  Apologies for assuming you were in the UK!  How are you doing with your cycle - are you continuing with Clomid, and have you decided whether to add Gonal-F? xx


----------

